# Fly reel recommendations



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

It's time to upgrade. Looking at an orvis Clearwater. It will be going on a 7wt rod. I mostly bream fish and bass fish but I plan on occasionally catching some specks and reds with it. So I want a drag system. What do you guys recommended? MUST be under $100 I can get a Clearwater new for around $65


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Allen ATS. But honestly I'd spend more money & go with a Wright & McGill Sabalos or an Allen Alpha. Dynamite drag systems & beyond bulletproof. Trust me. You won't regret it! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Echo Ion. Under 100 bucks with a good drag system and extremely tough.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> Allen ATS. But honestly I'd spend more money & go with a Wright & McGill Sabalos or an Allen Alpha. Dynamite drag systems & beyond bulletproof. Trust me. You won't regret it! :thumbup:


What he said. I have an allen alpha 3 on my 8wt that I use for salt. With a reel that is used in the salt, limiting yourself to $100 or less is going to be a little tough. Could you make do with a cheaper one? Sure. But you will get more bang for your buck with the allen alpha 3. I think they're around $160.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i have an Echo Icon in 5wt and its a jam up reel, cant beat the price. also, i dont sweat it if i leave it in the boat overnight, for 7 nights in a row:thumbsup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Okuma SLV and Orvis Clearwater are good choices in your price range.

Keep them clean after each use and they'll last a long long time.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I will keep all of these in mind.


----------

